# Nyle DH Kiln?



## GaSawmiller (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm looking into a kiln. I've been thinking Nyle DH kiln for about 4000 BF. Anyone have 2 cents to throw in?


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 3, 2013)

how much do the small nyle kits cost?


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> how much do the small nyle kits cost?



They can be quite an investment. With all the bells and whistles its about 6 grand and change. That is not including the structure which we plan on building ourselves.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would try darrens first.


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 3, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I would try darrens first.



X2 $6000 is ALOT of money for a dehumidifier, it does have some neat controls but for $30 for an auber pid controller and $50 for a descent humidity controller it could be done for alot less


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 3, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > I would try darrens first.
> ...



I actually stumbled across his page a while back when I first began researching. Seems like a great kiln and I must admit it is enticing to spend so little. I'mm tempted to build my own with a dehumidifier from home depot but I wander if it will be able to handle 4000BF. The plan was to not only kiln my own lumber but to offer the service to others. It feels like I would want to upgrade too soon. Maybe I am just a little to ambitious.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2013)

You can always get a larger one- try it out and move up....... hell you got to build the box either way......................


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 3, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> You can always get a larger one- try it out and move up....... hell you got to build the box either way......................



True. I think the plan will be build the shed and see how it works the cheap way. Your right it isn't anything to just add a bigger DH. I need more storage space anyway. Recently got over a dozen red and white oak logs that someone was just gonna toss away and I am running out of places to store the wood. Good thing Harbor freight sells cheap tarps!


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 4, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> You could always go with a commercial unit. We used these extensively in water mitigation with many many years of service and they were abused on a regular basis. In and out of trucks up and down stairs and there were times these things would run for months not stop.
> 
> Dri-Eaz is a popular brand but not the only game in town
> http://www.achooallergy.com/dri-eaz-dehumidifiers.asp



That looks like a really good in between option. Thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree with the build your own building and use a commercial dehumidifier like Rob suggested. The only thing I am wondering about is How are you going to get the heat up to 140 deg. ish for bug kill. That would be a real selling point for your lumber products. I don't even know if the Nyle does that. Me I just air dry my lumber in my garage and it gets quite hot in the summer and freezing in the winter so I have not had an issue with bugs. Also I am not a large volume miller, just for myself and friends.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 4, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I agree with the build your own building and use a commercial dehumidifier like Rob suggested. The only thing I am wondering about is How are you going to get the heat up to 140 deg. ish for bug kill. That would be a real selling point for your lumber products. I don't even know if the Nyle does that. Me I just air dry my lumber in my garage and it gets quite hot in the summer and freezing in the winter so I have not had an issue with bugs. Also I am not a large volume miller, just for myself and friends.



Well everything i saw sits for a while and air drys in the shed so depending on the time of year that could solve part of the problem. Honestly I hadn't thought of that. I do have tons of scrap from the our sawmill. I could easily heat the kiln using heat from burning that up at no extra cost.


----------

